# Got a Ruger .38 LCR ~ What ammo?.



## Bustinsnubs (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey Fellas, first post.

I have a Ruger .38 LCR, its a snub nosed.

I am wondering what rounds would be best for cheap target practice, and what rounds would be good for Conceal and Carry stopping power. I am all new to .38's and revolvers in general, and am looking to get as much bang, and ammunition for my buck as i can. Any Suggestions fellas?.


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

For defense I keep the Gold Dot short barrel
Speer Gold Dot .38 Special +P 135 gr Ammo Test - YouTube

For practice I reload my oun ammo, so...

But _if _I buy rounds I'll pick up a box of 100 Remington UMC 125 +P semi-jacketed HP from Walmart.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

being a revolver you can get any cheap ammo
some cheap ammo will not work in semiautomatics but a revolver is different
check the prices at midwayusa or cheaperthandirt.com
i think you can sort the listings by price


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

one other item:
join NRA
they recently documented a lot of penetration tests for several calibers for self defense
it might be on their web page


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

For defensive purposes, take a look at Buffalo Bore's non-+P lead semi-wadcutter hollow-points (the classic "Chicago-" or "FBI-Loads"). BB also makes them in +P but they are a little stout for a snubbie.


----------

